
Pocket Coder: coding JavaScript on your phone - tomsoderlund
https://medium.com/@tomsoderlund/pocket-coder-coding-javascript-on-the-go-cacfe9d1282d?source=linkShare-3e1b2ee47bd3-1496913359
======
Can_Not
I couldn't find any concept of "saving", whether that be a local file or a
paste-bucket or a "connect your github account". Just the idea that I could
have more than one named script would make this great.

If that could be taken a step farther, such as allowing `require('axios')` and
`require('./local_library')`, that would be next level.

